# New 100mm Arc Ti Exhaust videos on my R32 GTR



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

I finally got a few quick videos done!!! This is the Mona Lisa of GTR exhausts!The sound is amazing and it took 3 days to get to my door from Daryl @ TunerLab.jp in Japan!!
Thanks daryl.


































YouTube - Arc Ti exhaust R32 gtr
YouTube - Arc Ti exhaust R32 gtr
YouTube - Arc Ti exhaust R32 gtr


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Looks and sounds pretty sweet!!


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

The old Fujitsubu cat back weighed 35 lbs and the Arc Ti weighs 11 lbs!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i was looking at this for my 34, but i dont like the end can / exit its too small

really nice quality part tho


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Hum... thats a 100mm exhaust tip then? Because it does look a bit small.

I look up ARC and it listed the R32 with a 130mm exhaust tip. 
I guess this is a different one?

Looks great and sounds good though, can't fault the Japanese Titanium quality. Great stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nocturnal said:


> Hum... thats a 100mm exhaust tip then? Because it does look a bit small.
> 
> I look up ARC and it listed the R32 with a 130mm exhaust tip.
> I guess this is a different one?
> ...


its the smaller one, arc stuff is very good quality tho

but then so is the amuse & top secret exhuast (Ti) so im going to check those out and see what can fit on the 34 within my budget :nervous:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

matty32 said:


> its the smaller one, arc stuff is very good quality tho
> 
> but then so is the amuse & top secret exhuast (Ti) so im going to check those out and see what can fit on the 34 within my budget :nervous:


Group Buy...


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

I like an exhaust tip I can't fit my foot into personally.


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

damn that looks and sounds perfect!


----------

